# HDR Shootout #20



## nos33 (May 31, 2011)

Here is one that i did this weekend.  I think it turned out pretty good.  Interested to see what the rest of you guys make of this.

here is my take on it







here is the 3 files set in rar

Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: hdr truck.rar


----------



## Bynx (May 31, 2011)

The 3 files dont match the shot you are showing. Its a cropped version and from different angle. Also the whole 3 shots should probably be moved down at least 1 fstop. The brightest is too bright to be used.


----------



## Light Guru (May 31, 2011)

In addition to the files you posted for download not matching the image you posted.  The imaged files jump aka it looks like you did not use a sturdy tripod.


----------



## Bynx (May 31, 2011)

I didnt notice any jumping. But then I used Photomatix Pro which does a good job of aligning hand held shots.


----------



## nos33 (May 31, 2011)

i guess i rarred up the wrong 3.  haha oh well they are of the same truck.  and i used a tripod but i need one that is more sturdy


----------



## nos33 (May 31, 2011)

here is the right pictures hopefully.

Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: hdr truck.rar


----------



## Bynx (May 31, 2011)

Your tripod wasnt the main culprit. It was windy and the grass was blowing in the wind. But as I said Photomatix made easy work of it.


----------



## Light Guru (May 31, 2011)

The jumping I saw wasn't grass the bumper was slightly higher in one of the images then another.


----------



## Bynx (May 31, 2011)

My output using the 3 shots is razor sharp. So it cant be much of a problem.


----------



## 480sparky (May 31, 2011)

My take:








 Luminance HDR.
Auto Align
  Profile 1
  Pre-Gamma :1.000
  Mantuik &#8216;06
  Contrast Factor :0.700
  Saturation Factor :1.800
  Detail Factor :20
  Clip Black :10
  Gamma :1.11
  Clip White :225


----------



## nos33 (Jun 1, 2011)

on some of the others when i get them together there is some strange blob halo effect around the edges.  how would i get rid of that effect?   here is an example

If you look around the top of the truck you will see it.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 1, 2011)

Go back to the originals, recombine them and then when you do the tonemapping, pull the sliders over until you start getting the halos, then pull them back. 
Then process the image. The result won't be as dramatic but you can't have the tonal separation to that great an extent and not have halos. One or the other.
Without the halos your image will look much more lifelike. In 480sparkys attempt the sky looks more like film that was fogged instead of natural looking clouds.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 1, 2011)

i just did that and was pleased with the results.  thanks bynx

here is another i did for fun


----------



## Bynx (Jun 2, 2011)

This is from your last shot. I think Id frame this one.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bynx said:


> This is from your last shot. I think Id frame this one.


 

The last one I posted is my absolute favorite from the group that i took.  I am going to have a print made that is 16X20 and on metallic paper.  Should be a nice addition to my walls lol


----------

